# Tour am 30.11. um BS/Elm



## kukuxumusu (26. November 2002)

Moin miteinander,



die Keimzelle BS will einen erneuten Versuch zur FAMILIENZUSAMMENFÜHRUNG starten.

Tour startet am 30.11. Sonnabend, 11 hundert an der ESSO Tanke Helmstedter Str./Ackerstrasse.

Länge: 40-50 KM
Härte: LOGGER un LÄSSIG

Un alles auch mit HAARTEIL fahrbar (gelle   )


Also, wer is dabei ???

@Elmtb

Kommste mit un machst den Guide ?? Anfahrt zu Deiner beschriebenen Tour können wir ja dann spontan besprechen. Hab da auch ne Idee.

@Feelix

Wie , andere TO DOS ??? Jibbet es ja garnicht !!!!


----------



## netsrac (26. November 2002)

moin,

wie schon gesagt ... bin dabei.
bringe evtl. noch 2-3 mit(st)reiter mit. 

bis dann
c.

ps hab den termin schon unter lmb eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Kanister (26. November 2002)

also ich denk ma mit mir könnt ihr auch rechnen - muss zwar vorher noch mal ein bissl am radl schrauben aber das passt scho 


hoffentlich werdens noch mehr


----------



## Rabbit (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *Härte: LOGGER un LÄSSIG*


Das glaube ich dir jetzt nicht. Diesen Eindruck hast Du auf der letzten Harztour (zumindest meiner) mit Pan rund um den Brocken aber nicht gemacht!
Das wird sicher eher 'ne harte Tour der Kategorie A wie Anton 

Trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## Mr. Kanister (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Das glaube ich dir jetzt nicht. Diesen Eindruck hast Du auf der letzten Harztour (zumindest meiner) mit Pan rund um den Brocken aber nicht gemacht!
> Das wird sicher eher 'ne harte Tour der Kategorie A wie Anton
> ...



Das hätteste jetzt ma besser nicht gesacht ... dem Mr. Kanister schlottern bei seiner von ihm schlecht einschätzbaren ausdauer schon die knie - mal ganz abgesehen von seinem unberechenbarem, geräderten gaul


----------



## Elmtb (27. November 2002)

Hi Leute!

Habe gesehen, dass die Karte unten nicht ganz fertig geladen ist. Muss ich ma demnächst verbessern.
Ja, wie bereits gesagt, mit nem Hagdtail ist die tour natürlich auch zu schaffen. Das sind ja nun mal keine Exteremstrecken. 
Also am Wochenende bin ich eigentlich ausgebucht aber vielleicht schaffe ich es doch noch. Werde mich bemühen!


----------



## Elmtb (27. November 2002)

Hi Leute!

Habe gesehen, dass die Karte unten nicht ganz fertig geladen ist. Muss ich ma demnächst verbessern.
Ja, wie bereits gesagt, mit nem Hardtail ist die tour natürlich auch zu schaffen. Das sind ja nun mal keine Extremstrecken. 
Also am Wochenende bin ich eigentlich ausgebucht aber vielleicht schaffe ich es doch noch. Werde mich bemühen!



So´n Mist. Der hat das doppelt gemacht und lässt sich nicht löschen.


----------



## ocram (27. November 2002)

Kenne zwar keinen von Euch, werde aber am 30. anner Esso sein.
Bis dann

ocram


----------



## Mr. Kanister (27. November 2002)

bringe vielleicht noch jemanden mit 

ich zähl mal zusammen wer jetzt alles höchstwarscheinlich mitkommt

- kukuxumusu
- netsrac
- ocram
- 2-3 Guests von netsrac
- 1 Guest von Mr. Kanister (?)
- meine Wenigkeit
- jamesbonz

wären 8-9 (?) Leute ... das wär doch super 

PS: findet auch bei regen statt oder nicht ??? 

ich glaub 50 km im Regen wären nicht so dolle - ich muss ja auch noch jeweils ca. 18 hin und 18 zurückfahren ... und das im regen ist net so doll


----------



## netsrac (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Kanister _
> *
> 
> Das hätteste jetzt ma besser nicht gesacht ... dem Mr. Kanister schlottern bei seiner von ihm schlecht einschätzbaren ausdauer schon die knie - mal ganz abgesehen von seinem unberechenbarem, geräderten gaul  *



ja ja ja ... is schon klar,

von schlechter kondition faseln, aber unten schreiben, daß man ja noch 36km zusätzlich machen muß.

mist, ich bin schon froh, wenn ich den ganzen tross nicht aufhalte.

aber ich hoffe auf ein wenig verständnis...danke!

wegn regen, hmmm, also wenn es so einen dauer-p...-regen gibt, dann machts mir auch keinen spaß, aber bisher ist ja alles schön trocken.

gruß
carsten


----------



## JamesBonz (27. November 2002)

Jup,
bin am Wochenende bei meinen Eltern in Helmstedt!
Werd sehen ob ich es schaffe,
um elf da zu sein!
Hab echt Bock mit euch zu fahn.
Bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kukuxumusu (27. November 2002)

Moin Männers,



also, ich denke wenn es irgendwie geht, sollten wir fahren. Haben ja schon beim letzten Keimzellen Treffen geschwächelt  

Aber wir können ja kurzfristig per mobil kontakten falls das Wetter fraglich scheint.

Ich habe die Nr. von Netsrac. Ich geb am besten Mr. Kanister noch meine Nummer. So können wir dann ja ne tel.Kette bilden falls es nötig sein sollte. So steht keiner dumm inner Gegend rum.


Aber, ich denke ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren. Wenn regnet wie SAU, dann halt kürzer.

Gruss


BERND


----------



## Elmtb (28. November 2002)

Nabend zusammen,

Also folgendes: 
Ich würde zwar gerne mit, aber bin bis ca. 12:00 Uhr verplant, wenn ich die Termine vorschiebe. 
Ich werde aber folgendes tun, und zwar werde ich selbständig in den Elm schüsseln und werde die Tour rückwärts abfahren. Wenn ihr also zum Teil die Strecken nehmt, die ich vorgeschlagen habe, dann werden wir uns wohl nicht verfehlen. Wenn dann eine Neunerhorde durchs Gelände schottert ist das ja wohl kaum zu übersehen ;-)

greetz-

Shawn


P.S.

Was ist denn eigentlich mit feeelix und captainhowdy, kommen die mit? Die sagen ja garnichts mehr!


----------



## Mr. Kanister (28. November 2002)

@ kukuxu

also wenn es wirklich regnet wie sau geh ich noch inne Laden un kauf mir a schutzblesch 

ich hab nämlich keine lust mit nassem hintern zu fahren 


@ rest

bloß nicht schwächeln - am besten morgen noch mal endgültig sagen ob ihr kommt oder nicht ... sonst bricht doch noch wieder alles zusammen


----------



## feeelix (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Elmtb _
> *P.S.
> 
> Was ist denn eigentlich mit feeelix und captainhowdy, kommen die mit? Die sagen ja garnichts mehr! *



moin!
bin zwar dieses wochenende in bs, kann aber samstag nicht. muss mein cabrio einmotten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wenn ich von 11 bis ca./mind. 15 oder 16 uhr bike, dann bin ich anschließend erstens kaputt und zweitens ist es dunkel (und dann will ich auf den glühweinmarkt!).

man kann nicht alles haben. ich wünsche euch (und mir auch) einen sonnigen samstag!!!

gruß aus düsseldorf

feeelix


----------



## Elmtb (29. November 2002)

Braunschweig (Deutschland)   
 Vorhersage für Samstag, 30.11.2002   

Vormittags wechseln sich Sonne, Wolken und Schauer ab, auch am Nachmittag gibt es bei 4 Grad immer wieder Schauer. In der Nacht fallen immer wieder Schauer bei 1 Grad.

 Wetter Vormittags: bedeckt   
 Wetter Nachmittags: bedeckt   
 Wetter Nachts: wolkig

 maximale Temperatur: 8 °C  
 minimale Temperatur: 4 °C  
 gefühlte Temperatur: 1 °C  
 Windrichtung Nord-West    
 Windgeschwindigkeit 3 Bft  
 Windböen k.A. Bft  
 Luftdruck 1021 hPa  
 Niederschlags-
wahrscheinlichkeit 30 %  
 Relative Feuchte 93 %  
 Wassertemperatur k.A. °C  
 Sonnenaufgang 08:01 Ortszeit  
 Sonnenuntergang 16:11 Ortszeit  


Wetter = Wurscht, oder?
Wahrscheinlich mächtig matschig vom heutigen Regen.


----------



## DON SCOTT (29. November 2002)

Hallo Embt,
Carsten hat mich übergeredet mitzukommen,
ich bin also Christian und einer der beiden guests von netsrac.

Er hat mir die Tour allerdings als Forstautobahn beschrieben...
Da kann es auch ruhig etwas schiffen. Besser wärees natürlich wenn wenigstens von oben trocken!
Also wenn kein Wasser von oben kommt, bin ich dabei.

Bis morgen dann
christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainhowdy (29. November 2002)

nach dem ganzen regen heute?! meint ihr ihr kommt im elm auch nur zu fuß durch  ?! *joke* war heute ma da schaut bitter aus...
cu
-howdy-


----------



## Mr. Kanister (29. November 2002)

wie es aussieht schwächeln verständlicherweise einige Leute hier etwas - angesichts von dem wetter ja auch kein wunder


Ich hab hier nochmal die Leute rausgesucht die nach ihren aussagen vorraussichtlich teilnehmen - dann braucht ihr nicht mehr die postings durchzulesen wenn ihr heut abend nochmal die Liste abchecken solltet:



Auf jeden:


-> kukuxu       --- Fährt von Essotanke --- Wetter wurst
-> Elmtb         --- Fährt entgegen --- Wetter egal !!
-> Mr. Kanister -- Fährt von Essotanke --- Wetter auch egal ( bei dauerregen tour verkürzen )


-> netrac --- Fährt an Essotanke ( auch bei schlechtem wetter ???)
-> DonScott --- Essotanke ( eher nicht bei schlechtem wetter )

Vielleicht:
-> ocram         --- Will kommen --- ( ??? nur bei gutem wetter ??? )
-> JamesBonz --- Will kommen --- ( ??? nur bei gutem wetter ??? )


bis morgen dann - und wenn wir auch nur 20 km fahren


----------



## kukuxumusu (30. November 2002)

Also, es hat ja nu aufgehört zu regnen und ich hoffe das bleibt bis morgen Abend auch so. Ansonsten, naja, musss ja , neh ?? Um 1100 anner Tanke, und wenn wa nur 'n Conti kaufen und auf Freidhof saufen...  

Bis denne dann

BERND


----------



## ocram (30. November 2002)

Also ich bin nachher auf jeden Fall dabei.
Conti  ist  gut aber Friedhof ...

bis dann


----------



## Gempi (30. November 2002)

Also das hält man ja nicht in der Rübe aus! Fast ein Jahr oxidiere ich jetzt schon in dieser Stadt rum, hab im Forum rumgestrolcht, und auf einmal bricht die Braunschweiger Invasion los, man könnte fast meinen das Biken wurde jetzt erst entdeckt!  

Deswegen werde ich mich wahrscheinlich morgen zu 1100 auch in die Spur machen, auch wenn mit kapuuuten Finger vielleicht nicht ganz so die Luzi abgeht, aber für euch Forstwegmafia wird's noch reichen, LOL.

Find ich echt gut das das jetzt hier vorwärts geht, dranbleiben, und bei patentem Wetter bis morgen!

Greetz, der Gemp


----------



## Gempi (1. Dezember 2002)

Ja tolles Ding, grade konzentriere ich mich nochmal voll, und stelle fest das Sonnabend ja gestern schon war! Das ist in der Tat ungünstig, aber sagt auch keiner nen Ton, verdammte Bande... 

Na ja, nächstes Mal halt.


----------



## Elmtb (1. Dezember 2002)

Morgen zusammmen,

@ Gempi: Ja, das ist in der Tat dumm gelaufen. Nächstes mal dann!

@ all:
Habt ihr die tour abgesacht oder wie? Ich habe rein niemanden im Elm ausmachen können. Bin zwar erst um 12:13 Uhr losgefahren, um 13:35 habe ich dann sogar beim Fernsehturm angehalten für 15 min, aber nüscht!
Oder war meine Klarsichtbrille so beschlagen, dass ich nichts mehr gesehen habe?
War jedenfalls kalt und matschig und mein Rad hat sich von der Farbe her dem Untergrund angepasst. 
Komisch, warum habe ich garkeinen gesehen, obwohl ich alles abgefahren habe (rückwärts)
Bitte um kurze Stellungnahme.


Ach ja, kommt bitte nie auf die Idee am Samstag über den Standortübungsplatz zu fahren, auch wenn es eine Abkürzung ist. Das kann übelst ausgehen...


----------



## ocram (1. Dezember 2002)

Ich war gestern total baff. Es ist doch tatsächlich möglich 
in Braunschweig ein paar Leute (gestern warns 4) zu treffen, die auch alle im Schlamm rumwühlen wollten wie ich. 

Haben uns dann auf eine leicht verkürzte und weniger!schlammige Runde geeinigt. Die Runde war schon kürzer aber der Dreck, der sich an den Bikes festgesetzt hat würde ausreichen eine coole Motocrossarena daraus zu modellieren. 

Nochmal ein Lob an alle diejenigen, die sich trotz des Wetters an der Esso eingefunden hatten und sich auch nicht von kleinen Nacktschnecken an der Trinkflaschenöffnung abschrecken ließen

 

Also, macht Euch für nächsten Samstag bereit.


----------



## netsrac (1. Dezember 2002)

statement zu gestern:

DIE ZELLE LEBT!

schön, mal einige von euch persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben.

an meiner kondition werde ich wohl noch arbeiten müssen.

wetter ... ja, das bike is schon wieder einigermaßen sauber.

hat aber trotzdem viel spaß gemacht. vielleicht nächstes mal mit glühwein?!

eine frage noch an elmtb: wieso darf man samstags nicht über den ehem. truppenübungsplatz??

gruß
carsten


----------



## Mr. Kanister (1. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Elmtb _
> *Morgen zusammmen,
> 
> @ Gempi: Ja, das ist in der Tat dumm gelaufen. Nächstes mal dann!
> ...



@elmtb
hmm - könnte sein das wir nicht genau die strecke gefahren sind die du vorgeschlagen hast - aber das können dir die anderen bestimmt besser sagen, ich hab nämlich keine ahnung wo wir lang sind.


und um auch nochmal mein statement abzugeben:

ich fands auch echt gut, aber auf den letzten 10(?)Kilometern hatte ich echt keine lust mehr weil mir ziemlich kalt war und ich keine kraft mehr in den beinen hatte  - fands aber nett dass ihr mich trotzdem noch mitgenommen habt 


können wir ruhig nochmal wieder machen - allerdings wär es gut wenn noch mehr langsamere Leute mitkommen würden  dann bin ich in der hinsicht nicht der einzige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (2. Dezember 2002)

seid ihr also gefahren! finde ich beachtlich. war doch echt ekliges nieselregenwetter, gell?!







gruß

feeelix


----------



## Mr. Kanister (2. Dezember 2002)

btw: weiß jemand wie lang die Strecke gemessen von Start bis  Stopp nähe Tanke so in etwa war ???


----------



## netsrac (2. Dezember 2002)

also ich hatte 41 und 'n bischen km auf der uhr.

ist die hose wieder trocken ??

gruß
c.


----------



## Elmtb (2. Dezember 2002)

Respekt!

Pfirsich Kilometer bei so einem Wetter ist krass. Ich bin nur 34 km gefahren. Nagut, ich wohne näher am Elm, aber egal.

AW: Übungsplatz:

Das ist ein Standortübungsplatz und kein ehemaliger Truppenübungsplatz und der ist in Betrieb! Letzten Samstach wollte ich drüber, dachte wäre keiner da.
Aber gerade als ich rausgefahren bin, kamm von hinten ein Wolf (BW-Jeep) und hat mich überholt. Da war ich aber schon draussen, darum hat der Fahrer nicht so sehr gemeckert. Aber auf den Schildern steht Schusswaffengebrauch!


----------



## Gempi (2. Dezember 2002)

@elmtb:

Jo stimmt schon, nur mal jetzt nicht gleich wieder die Pferde scheu machen...  

Lebenswichtiger Unterschied von StOÜbPl zu TrÜbPl: Auf StOÜbPlätzen wird nicht scharf geschossen! Das ist für den gemeinen Radfahrer schonmal sehr günstig. Da auf dem Platz eigentlich nur die Panzerbratzen aus BS üben, und das auch eher selten, muss man schon sehr sehr stumpf sein, um einen LEO II zu überhören/übersehen. Da gehen auch andauernd Leute mit ihren Hunden spazieren, ich finde das zwar auch eine Unart gegenüber den Soldaten, aber am Wochenende kann man das schonmal riskieren. Was man hingegen unterlassen sollte, ist sich in der Nähe der Standortschiessanlage rumzutreiben, die ist gleich am Rand von dem Platz bei Hötzum. Da könnte's schon nen Anraunzer geben, aber wie gesagt am WE...


----------



## Mr. Kanister (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von netsrac _
> *also ich hatte 41 und 'n bischen km auf der uhr.
> 
> ist die hose wieder trocken ??
> ...



hmm - trocken is die schon aber mei mudda sacht ich muss die selba saubamachen  - warum nur  



PS: sollnwa für die neue tour gleich wieder nen neuen Thread aufmachen oder wollnwa uns hier absprechen ?


----------



## kukuxumusu (4. Dezember 2002)

Also ich hatte 55 KM auffer Uhr, aber ich hatte ja auch noch Anfahrt und Rückfahrt zu tätigen.

Also wird das schon passen.


WAR trotz Sau wetter doch ok, gelle ???


Also, auf ein NEUES demnächst.



Gruss

BERND


----------

